# ID please



## Davesgonefishin (May 31, 2013)

Poor guy dead on the side of the suburban street.
Port Douglas. Hes about 13-15cm long.

Can add a couple of more pics if needed.


----------



## Barrett (May 31, 2013)

It appears to be a juvenile Keelback.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 31, 2013)

It is a Keelback (_Tropidonophis mairii_) – keeled dorsal scales; jaw line curved upwards posterior (as against straight in Rough-scaled Snake); upper labials dark edged and scales 4 to 6 beneath the eye (as against 3 & 4 in Roughie). The image is not clear enough to discern the loreal scale but the scales are keeled and it is definitely not a Roughie.

Blue


----------



## jase75 (May 31, 2013)

Its a Keelback. I nearly trod on one the other night. Was walking to the mailbox after work , it was about 7pm quite cold and raining. Was surprised to see it active in such cold conditions.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------

